# New Chica!



## Tropicalgirlxx (Apr 16, 2004)

Hi!
  New girl from the "FAT" state of Michigan  
Me, not being one of the statistics, weighs 107, loves to get out doors and loves to work out.  I am 36 years old, own my own business and I am working on getting my personal trainer cert.

Lori


----------



## atherjen (Apr 16, 2004)

Hi Lori!!  Welcome to IM!! you'll def love it here.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 16, 2004)

Tropicalgirlxx welcome to IM!


----------



## ZECH (Apr 16, 2004)

Hiya Lori!


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 16, 2004)

welcome to IM.  it's a great place to be!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 16, 2004)

Lori , 
Welcome to IM !!!!!


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 16, 2004)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Apr 16, 2004)

Wow!  Thanks   I feel so welcome already!!  I will love it here, I can tell   

Lori


----------



## tryintogetbig (Apr 16, 2004)

Welcome to the board, you'll love it


----------



## PreMier (Apr 16, 2004)

Welcome to IM


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Apr 16, 2004)

Hi Again!  
Thanks Premier ...I thanked you twice!  :bounce: 
I like the afro by the way that's pretty funny


----------



## PreMier (Apr 16, 2004)

Yea, did ya click it?  Its NT


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Apr 16, 2004)

Who is that????  Who is NT?!?!?!?!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 16, 2004)

Thats NaturalTan.  He is a bad ass, and gave me this pic, before his cornrows were put in.


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Apr 16, 2004)

I bet the cornrows look cool!  Although the afro smilie rocks    There is no cornrow smilie, that sux


----------



## PreMier (Apr 16, 2004)

Cornrows

Im assuming thats you in your avi.  You look superfly


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Apr 16, 2004)

Yup, that's me!  And Thanks   
Those are some cool rows!!  Thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 16, 2004)

welcome!
Oh good! Another knowlegable person to tell me how bad my diet choices are..


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Apr 16, 2004)

Thanks! 
I will be glad to tell you how bad your diet choices are  
what are friends for?!?!  So tell me some of these wicked habits of yours.....


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 16, 2004)

well, they can come in a bag..can supersize them..

I actually eat fairly well...most of the time.
I like food...
How's like in Michigan? Almost moved there when I was about 15.


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Apr 16, 2004)

AWWWW naughty on the MCD's!!!   
I like food too, you just have to like Good for you foods!  I know, easier said than done right??!!  
Michigan is horrible!  You are lucky you didn't move here.  The weather is the worst.  I love summer sports, so me living here with our long winters is depressing.  Where do you live?  
Any where on the West coast is where I would love to be! 
Goin to bed now, I will talk to ya tomorrow!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 16, 2004)

Colorado Springs, Colorado.
Lived in California for a couple years while in the AF. Was pretty nice. Glad I didn't have to pay rent or try to buy a home....
too damned expensive.
had a great night!


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 17, 2004)

Hey, welcome to IM! You'll absolutely love it here, and I definitely think that you'll fit in really well.


----------



## derekisdman (Apr 17, 2004)

Hey hey, i'm from Michigan as well!


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Apr 17, 2004)

Burner-  Cali would be awesome but, your right EXPENSIVE!!
Monstar-  Thanks!   I like it here already, the people here are very nice!
Derek-  Well, sorry to hear that you are stuck here in Mich like me   It is crazy boring here.  Where do you live??


----------



## derekisdman (Apr 17, 2004)

Haha it's not that bad here, granted the winter does suck, but the weathers been great the last few days.  I'm in Midland, I believe it's a few hours away.  Ever heard of it?


----------



## topolo (Apr 17, 2004)

hey tropical................are you hot?


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Apr 17, 2004)

topolo....Not as hot as I would be if I lived where you live  
I wish I were in the Tropics!!

Derek-  I hate our winters, they never seem to end!  I'm not sure where Midland is, I know where Milan is!     Do you know where Brownstown is??


----------



## derekisdman (Apr 17, 2004)

No i'm not sure where Brownstown is, Midland is around Saginaw, Bay City, and Flint, i'm sure you've heard of one of those.


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Apr 17, 2004)

Yes, I have heard of all three actually!  I live about 20 minutes south of Downtown Detroit.  I know it's boring down here, what do you do up there??!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 17, 2004)

so...do you get to get out on the great lakes and do anything?


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Apr 18, 2004)

Actually , yes I am very close to the water and in the summer we go out on our families boat or a friends.  But, there is nothing like a beach


----------



## Mr.Attitude (Apr 18, 2004)

Hi and welcome 

Know the feeling about being stuck with long winters, we get some long cold winters over here too, i don't mind them but prefer summer


----------



## butterfly (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Tropicalgirlxx *_
> Actually , yes I am very close to the water and in the summer we go out on our families boat or a friends.  But, there is nothing like a beach


water ski / boogie board / tube?
Id like to have a boat someday, but our seasons here are too short to make them a decent 'investment'...


----------



## Flex (Apr 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Tropicalgirlxx *_
> But, there is nothing like a beach



 my thoughts exactly.

i loooooooove the beach, which is why i'm moving to the O.C.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 18, 2004)

better start telling fathers to lock up their daughters...Flex is coming!


----------



## Flex (Apr 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> better start telling fathers to lock up their daughters...Flex is coming!



haha, "And you know this, MAN"  

they esp. better lock up Summer and Anna


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 18, 2004)




----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Apr 19, 2004)

Thanks butterfly!!   
Mr Attitude...Thanks and yes, summer is wayyyy better than winter!!  :bounce: I am so excited that it has actually been in the 80's here the last couple of days.
Burner... Would love to be surfing!!!  On ANY beach!!!
Flex...You are a lucky man!  Take me pleaseeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Flex (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Tropicalgirlxx *_
> Flex...You are a lucky man!  Take me pleaseeeeeeeeeee



haha you bet hun 

but your gonna have to get used to my lifestyle. Bodybuilder during the day, rockstar at night


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Apr 19, 2004)

That would be easy!  I would be out on the beach all day, then I can be your groupie at night!!!


----------



## Flex (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Tropicalgirlxx *_
> That would be easy!  I would be out on the beach all day, then I can be your groupie at night!!!



Exactly!  you're officially our hottest groupie

so alls you have to do is get rid of your hangover from last night by laying on the beach all day, go in the water when you get hot, and party your ass off at night working on a new hangover


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Apr 20, 2004)

Thanks  
Well, the one thing that I lack in being a groupie is that I don't drink!  I never have.  I am an all natural fun girl  
I'm going to go pack my bags...when we leaving?!?!?


----------



## maniclion (Apr 20, 2004)

Hey that's false advertising!  I thought by your name you'd be a local girl.  Oh well we'd be happy to claim you as a transplant, you're easy on the eyes.  Welcome


----------



## Flex (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Tropicalgirlxx *_
> Thanks
> Well, the one thing that I lack in being a groupie is that I don't drink!  I never have.  I am an all natural fun girl
> I'm going to go pack my bags...when we leaving?!?!?



that's no prob. the band will drink enough for you too 

but one other requirement is that you hafta show your heiny every once in a while haha


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Apr 20, 2004)

Manic-  Thanks!  I would love to be in Hawaii, how awesome it must be to live there.  I am so jealous  

Flex-  I could always be the bands dancer  this one not this one ~~~~>     something isn't right about that one!  lol


----------



## Flex (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Tropicalgirlxx *_
> Flex-  I could always be the bands dancer  this one not this one ~~~~>     something isn't right about that one!  lol



actually, you may have to be more like this, cuz afterall, we are a metal band


----------



## Mr.Attitude (Apr 20, 2004)

In the 80's? your lucky, i had to scrape frost off the car this morning


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Apr 20, 2004)

You had to scrape your car??  That's horrible!   I hate cold.

Flex...I can do any of these dances!!


----------



## david (Apr 20, 2004)

Although I am very late but Welcome Tropicalgirl!!


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Apr 20, 2004)

Thanks David   I emailed you to see your site!


----------



## david (Apr 20, 2004)

Your welcome!  I got your email and l reply ing just as I type!


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Apr 21, 2004)

Hi David!
  Very nice pics  I love long hair, it's very sexy!!  woohoo!  I still can't look at the photo album though  
I'll try again later!  Off to get my hair done.


----------



## david (Apr 21, 2004)

Hi!   

I hope your having a great day today!  


Search on this page Tropicalgirl and I've added a picture just for you!  

http://www.csp-designs.com/BB_personal.html


----------



## Mr.Attitude (Apr 21, 2004)

Hate winter too, roll on the summer   even if it does only reach about 50 - 60 deg here


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mr.Attitude *_
> In the 80's? your lucky, i had to scrape frost off the car this morning


it's been nice here for a couple weeks..and supposed to snow tomorow..gotta love spring time in the rockies!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 21, 2004)

Yes, I got snow last night


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2004)

really? Where are you at?
it's drizzling here, right now...there goes my attemt to run @ work tonight..


----------



## PreMier (Apr 21, 2004)

I live in SLC.  Just over the mountain.  Its coming your way!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2004)

oh yeah...mormonville....
What's that great sking resort outside SLC?
You board or ski?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 21, 2004)

There are tonz of resorts here... The most famous is probably Snowbird. Others are Alta, Brighton, Solitude, The Canyons, Snow Basin, and some I cant remember...
I used to ski, then graduated to snowboarding.  But I dont do either now.  Costs too much money(All day tram pass 70$+).


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2004)

yeah..I gave up skig for boarding...to bad to...have a nice pair of Rossi's that are just gathering dust....
I got to go about 4 times this past season, didn't get to go last season..am hoping to get a season pass for next season..
Maybe next winter, do a IM ski-n-greet!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 21, 2004)

Haha, that would be pretty cool.  Why did you give up skiing?  IMO I would rather be a better skiier than boarder.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2004)

naw....faster learning curve w/ the board. I can go on runs much harder with the board than the skis.
I think it is also more fun. Especially in powder!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 21, 2004)

Yea, borading is easier.  Thats why I would rather be an expert skiier   I dont do either now though, so I really cant preach


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2004)

I wouldnt say easier, some people never get the hang of it.
I just prefer it. I might get the skis tuned up and go once or twice next season.
I want to try those 'blades'. (real short skis for bumps)


----------



## PreMier (Apr 21, 2004)

I would kill myself on the blades.  I cant believe people actually use those things.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2004)

hell no! crank thru those moguls! I'd go to Winter Park and crank Mary Jane ALL DAY LONG! (all double black diamond bump fields)
 
I can get down bumps on the board...but it isn't stylish!


----------

